# [Request] Codename Android port.



## Fakraliir (Nov 14, 2011)

Any chance of getting this ported http://rootzwiki.com/topic/14735-aosp403-codename-android-140-fully-open-source021512/?


----------



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

Talk to the developer. No one can do a port without getting his permission.


----------

